# Security in Pakistan



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

....So is it still safe to come there? 
I want to go next year, but Allah hi jana what will happen in the next five years. I don't want to leave in the middle of studies or anything if situations get worst.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Situation in Pakistan is not as bad as the media presents it...most of it is probably propaganda...I don't think that you will have to leave the country at any time...although Allah knows best...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I completely disagree with that now, though when I originally came to Pakistan I thought that, too.

However, since my time here in Islamabad, let me count the number of dangers and at times life-threatening things which have happened:

1. Benazir assassination

2. Marriott hotel bombing

3. Italian restaurant bombing (Luna Caprice)

4. "Lal Masjid" fiasco

5. Earthquakes

6. Military rule



This is just a list of things that happened in Islamabad and that I was affected by. The list is much longer for cities like Lahore and Karachi I'm sure. I do often find myself avoiding places that I used to frequent before because it really is unsafe now. 

What was it that happened just a few days ago in Lahore? Sri Lankan cricket team getting shot at? The media does play a big role but the threat here is real nonetheless, exaggerations or otherwise.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Well since you live there, you might have a better outlook on the situation...personally speaking i never found anything disturbing in Pakistan...but then again that is my view...
By the way things like you mentioned do happen but then again life goes on...I guess Pakistan is safe if you are a little more careful than you are at you home country #laugh


----------



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am looking forward to going there. : )


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

I think it still is safer than, o, let's say, downtown los angeles.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I spend a few months out of every year in downtown LA, and even then all I hear about is the stuff going on in Pakistan.

You might get mugged in LA, but you might get blow up in Pakistan.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

True, but I believe your chances of getting mugged or shot at in LA are significantly greater than your chances of ever getting blown up in Pakistan. I mean, put things in perspective here. And are earthquakes not a problem in California?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never been mugged in LA, nor has anyone I know. Nor have I ever been anywhere in LA where I felt like I was suddenly at risk of being shot or mugged. The LA you're referring to existed something like 20 to 40 years ago and even then my dad lived in LA over 25 years ago for more than 15 years and even he never got mugged nor did any of his friends.

Earthquakes do happen all over the world, but when they happen in Islamabad there are also a few stampedes afterward and those are definitely man made.

I for one have had more things happen to me every 2 years in Islamabad than all 25 years in California. I'll also go so far as to say this: I would rather get mugged once a month and lose a few dollars than go to a hotel in Islamabad where I'm eating dinner when suddenly the entire front side of it + its parking lot and all the cars there are blown up by a bomb so big that people on the other side of the city can feel it.

Seriously, LA more dangerous than Islamabad? I really don't think so.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> I've never been mugged in LA quote]
> 
> By the same token, have you ever been blown up in Islamabad?
> but alright, you win.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

studentofmed said:


> MastahRiz said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been mugged in LA
> ...


Ok so I should only take terrorist threats seriously if I get injured in them myself, right? Otherwise, regardless of how they're happening less than a mile away from me, they're harmless and I should ignore them and only fear them as much as I fear being mugged.

I think it's safe to say that you're completely missing the point.


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

> I think it's safe to say that you're completely missing the point.


Well, at least you feel safe doing something :happy: .


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Although you would consider it pointless BUT it does not depend on the place or country- if you are destined to be blown up...nothing can stop it the time, place and mode of every one's death is fixed by Allah...It does not suit a MUslim to worry about such things-you plan to go some where; go ahead and place your trust in Allah-it's simple but it works


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

missakhwand said:


> Although you would consider it pointless


You assume wrong.



missakhwand said:


> BUT it does not depend on the place or country- if you are destined to be blown up...nothing can stop it the time, place and mode of every one's death is fixed by Allah...It does not suit a MUslim to worry about such things-you plan to go some where; go ahead and place your trust in Allah-it's simple but it works


You make a good point of course, and that's what Muslims believe. However, avoiding places which are prone to being unsafe isn't only for the sake of saving your own life. When something goes wrong in Pakistan and you happen to be there, you can either get stuck there, get rounded up in a random group of people who are being taken to the police station for questioning, or something else equally ridiculous which is just a big waste of time and unnecessary hassle, especially as a foreigner, as I've had happen to me more than once. Obviously whatever is meant to happen will, but that doesn't mean you should leave your seat belt off when you drive.

We're all pretty much off topic by now though. The question asked here in this thread isn't really about how likely or unlikely you are to have your own life at risk, but what kind of effects these safety issues play on the stability of the country, eg will there be any risk in your education being cut short or chance of having to leave Pakistan early. Chances are, probably not, but if the past is any indicator of the future, then just remember that anything is possible.

The only instances I've heard about people getting their medical education cut short arise from the colleges that were shut down by PMDC for not being set up well enough and were unable to get recognition. If you get admitted to a school that's already recognized and has been for the past few years, then you should be set. The political turmoil hasn't had any effect on medical education as far as I'm aware.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> The only instances I've heard about people getting their medical education cut short arise from the colleges that were shut down by PMDC for not being set up well enough and were unable to get recognition. If you get admitted to a school that's already recognized and has been for the past few years, then you should be set. The political turmoil hasn't had any effect on medical education as far as I'm aware.


For once I agree with you (lol) anyways, this is exactly what I am trying to say ie politics does not affect medical education.



MastahRiz said:


> You assume wrong.


yes I assumed wrong and I apologize for it...I was a a little rude..sorry again to who ever got offended


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

well oh yaaa according to my exeperience in pakistan i think its NOTTT SAFe to study there..its not the media its my own experiece i had 2 bomb blasts in the city i my medical college was in!!! can u belive...it and one of them was near my college...I just thank Allah that I wasnt there at the time...the sitution are getting worse....with our new president zardari who doesnt even know to smile..wat a loser.....I heard that when Zardari was in America b4 he became president..they said that he is half mental (the amreican hospital) and having a president like that how can u make sure that the coutnry will be safe u knw...like i can tell by some of his photos that he is not normal..so its up to u to decide where to go or not


----------



## pari (Jan 23, 2007)

Is it safe to go to Pakistan now?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

did you read the thread?


----------



## pari (Jan 23, 2007)

which one?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

this thread, the one that you're posting in.

Pakistan is not one of the safer countries and most likely will not be so anytime soon. Anyone that says Pakistan is "safe" is uninformed. If you've even glanced at the news you should know that random bombings occur frequently. At the same time, many people are living here and their daily activities aren't affected by the bombings. Whether you want to take that risk is completely up to you -- Americans come every year and enroll here.


----------



## niss2nice (Apr 9, 2009)

me too i'm thinking of applying to pakistan and i'm a bit worried about the stability there. I'm thinking of applying to karachi.Is it safe there?? 

Well i'm following the situation in Pakistan via the media and according to me it's the regions situated in the north that are unstable. However i'm not there and i don't know the situation on the groud.


----------



## dr_psychic (Jun 5, 2009)

My friends in pakistan abhor the security there..better not step there as a foreign student


----------



## mhass24 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's fineee!!!

I mean, besides the...

Political instability
Religious radicalization
Corrupted anarchy
Military domination
Threats from both neighboring countries
Potential terrorist activity
Less than efficient law enforcement
35% Literacy rate with a whopping 73% poverty rate...
What could go wrong?

I mean... you lived in the bronx right?


Seriously though, lowest homicide rate EVER...
http://www.data360.org/dsg.aspx?Data_Set_Group_Id=699

Although the fact that people getting dumped in ravines & not being found are not technically homicides could contribute to those numbers.


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok!!! 
you have mentioned so many negative points about Pakistans current situation ( though I believe that the situation is not that bad ) BUT I would also like to hear some positive points too ( I am sure u know at least 2 or 3 points ) 
in my opinion you exaggerated a bit with your points. ( coz there are 170 mio. People living and they will not make it that easy for only few enemies )

btw what nonsense is homicide rate? The good news is that Japan is just above Pakistan on ur rated list...... 
=>Political instability??...... it doesn not effect your study in Pakistan! ( and there is political stability) 
=> Religious radicalization??? This what american like to say... a Pakistani knows that those people are working on foreign agenda ( it has nothing to do with religion !!) 
=>Corrupted anarchy ..... I don't agree !!!
=> Military domination??? ..... Military is back bone of Pakistans security and they r working extremely good 
=> Threats from both neighboring countries.. but they can't do any harm to Pakistan!!!!
=> Less than efficient law enforcement???:..... Pakistan is handeling the situation a lot better than American in Afghanistan or Iraq...and the sitation is alot better now !!!!!
35% Literacy rate with a whopping 73% poverty rate????... It will not effect your stay in Pakistan ( the situation is not much better in other 3rd world countries)!!!!! 

*YOU sound like ABCD* ( American born confused desi ) AND r u trying to creat panic?????????????????????? there will be people who can take you serious..... ( coz not many know the ground reality ) 

conclusion: please don't think too complicated to make a decision to go to Paksitan .... if you are willing to study in Pakistan> just go there ( you will not be the first one and the last one who will be studying there !!!!).... most of people are very nice there and they will help you if need it....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Both of you need to read the general forum rules, next time your posts will be deleted.


----------



## mhass24 (Jul 18, 2009)

Seems as though you took offense to that, so I am not going to get further involved in this argument. I have a right to my opinion as much as you have a right to yours. Ok wait, maybe I will continue this a bit further, but please try not to take this as a personal assault but rather a substantial argument.


Political Instability:
Agreed, It has no adverse affect on our studies! However the subject in discussion is Pakistan's security, not the pros & cons of studying there. A country's political stability is a major factor in it's security. There is a conflict between pro-western, and contra-western sects of our society, and political organizations exploit there sentiments on a daily basis. You can not deny that, because that is true in every country. Even in USA! You mentioned it yourself, about the media being biased, and I completely agree with that. Which brings me to my second point.


Religious radicalization:
Let's not label me an "American", because although I may be a citizen of the states, I hold my Pakistan in an esteem just as high as America. With that said, we can not ignore the incidents at lal masjid, nor the constant conflict between taliban and Pakistani forces. Which brings me to my third point...

Military domination:
Military may very well be the backbone of Pakistan, I must agree with that. However, you can not create lasting relationships with foreign countries under military rule. Sure, Pakistan will be safer and maybe even better off with military rule, but I must encourage you to read UN's guidelines for countries under military rule. A lot of countries have strict laws stating that they will abolish any trade with a country under military rule. Why do you think certain African countries are so isolated?

Threats from neighboring countries:
THEY DON'T DO ANY HARM TO PAKISTAN?! Do you understand the psychological effect it has on our society or economy? Tell me something, would you progress more in your life if you had a loving or caring neighbor? Or would you progress more if your neighbors were hostile? Our resources are constantly diverted towards protecting our country (which is by all means necessary). And are you completely unaware of all the deaths in swat & other areas bordering Afghanistan? What about the unmanned aircrafts from USA that constantly bomb mountain ranges out there, sometimes killing innocent civilians as Pakistani government sits there and lets it happen. Do you think that happens in normal, stable countries? 

Law enforcement:
Clearly you misunderstood my point. Law enforcement refers mainly to Police. Our police departments are corrupt. You can't tell me otherwise because right there in Sindh my uncles house was robbed, and the police officers told him to just let it go. How amazing is that?

*And you know what, I completely agree with the fact that many of these things will not have an adverse affect on our studies. I had no intentions of creating a panic, nor making this a personal issue. If you took offense to it, then I'm sorry. I also agree that most people are very nice, and personally, I look forward to being back there & blending in with my people. However, as much as I regret to say this, I refuse to ignore the turmoil which our country is in. We can not solve a problem if we deny it being there. *


----------



## fortis321 (Jul 10, 2009)

mhass24 said:


> *And you know what, I completely agree with the fact that many of these things will not have an adverse affect on our studies. I had no intentions of creating a panic, nor making this a personal issue. If you took offense to it, then I'm sorry. I also agree that most people are very nice, and personally, I look forward to being back there & blending in with my people. However, as much as I regret to say this, I refuse to ignore the turmoil which our country is in. We can not solve a problem if we deny it being there. *


Finally I got your point #yes ......
I also want those things to be changed.... which will not happen from one day to the other....( you raised very valid points...*which need to be changed by us* ) 
I personally got the impression by reading your 1st post that going to Pakistan would be something like suicide and that is why I tried to bring down the intensity of your message .... 
anyway the last part of your last post is very good.... :happy:


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

It's a risk worth taking if you want to do you studies in half the time it would take in the US lol.


----------

